# photo of my boy



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Sneezy and i had a little photo shoot when daddy was in Ireland![attachment=0:1we32ek9]ireland.jpg[/attachment:1we32ek9]


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWW!!!!! Sneezy is soo cute, i bet he misses his daddy!!!!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Ahhhh....too cute!!! =)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aw thats adorable!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, that is so cute!


----------



## du5tin (May 12, 2009)

That is very cute! He's a handsome guy!


----------

